# Champion Generator



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Does anybody own one of these? "Champion-3100-Watt-Portable-Inverter-Generator with remote start" Great reviews on Amazon 326 reviews for a total of 4.5 out of 5 stars! A lot of the reviews are just after buying, just wondering if anybody has any long term reviews. I know Honda is probably the best, but this one seems like it's a pretty good one. Before I post this I have to say I've had a 1000 watt generac with a Mitsubishi engine for 19 years. Still starts on two pulls. I can only hope when I decide which generator to buy, it runs as good as my Generac. Oh I'm keeping the Generac, it's just not big enough to run an A/C unit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RazrRebel said:


> Great reviews on Amazon 326 reviews for a total of 4.5 out of 5 stars!


There's no way of knowing if those reviews are real.
If you just want one for occasional use it may be alright.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

That's why I was asking if anyone here had one, with a long term review! Maybe someone will answer that has one. I've read a lot of threads on here about the Honda 2200, and I know it's the most popular, but you would think someone would give it a try.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I had a 3k Champion 5-6 years ago for work and loved it. Just a little too noisy for camping. Picked up two 2k inverter Champions with the link kit for about the price of one Honda. I have had zero issues with my Champions in 4 years of use, running tools, pumps and RVs. I've had a 2k and a 3k Honda inverter. They were fine; I don't know that the Champion is quieter than the Hondas, just different. A different exhaust tone.


----------



## Offgrid48 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a couple of Champion generators, a remote start 4KW and a 7.5KW dual fuel. I have used them extensively for several years and have no complaints. They aren't as quiet as a Honda (of course), but I believe well worth the money. The remote start was great for us in the RV in winter, we could start the generator without getting out of bed


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wife is gone for the week and her gardens needed watering. Handle busted on the spigot in her greenhouse, so I just loaded one of the Champions in my utv, putted down to the pond and hooked up a pump to the gennie and 150' of hose and voila! Nice tasty pond water pumping out like a firehose, and I can't hear the thing running from where I stood.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I’ve had a Chamion 3500W for almost 3 years now with about 30 hours on it. It has electric start. Although it is not an inverter generator it is surprisingly quiet. We use it for our many power outages.

What helped sell me on the Champion are all the glowing reviews about their customer service from Amazon. I’ve never needed them yet but felt comfortable with my purchase knowing they will help if needed - very important!

So a question - why a 3100W? What are you going to use it for? It is very important to size the generator for your needs. 3500W is the bare minimum I need to run a window A/C unit, refrigerator, and freezer.


----------



## RazrRebel (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replys. I think I'll order the Champion. It will be a couple of weeks before I can get it in the budget. As soon as it gets here I'll do a complete review on it, and post back.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What I have.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

They are at least made in the USA...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Many cabin builders , off grid use them and praise them highly for their building and power needs,, Go to Northeast cabin life on google and read their comments..


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just came back with my neighbor from picking up a generator my neighbor loaned him during the latest ice storm. I don't know the make but circumstances sometimes dictate what we use, and when it comes to emergencies, I am not proud.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

AngelaTurner said:


> I use generators only from U.S.A


Would you care to share the brand name of any generator that has no imported components?


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Champions are ok , I have 3 units a 4750watt 4000watt and 1800 
I killed my 1800 doing some thing sill . 
The 4750 built my house and still runs good
As trees 
The unit shakes it self apart and needs Tightening every where . 
when it dark snowing and raining side ways and 20 below zero I want to yank on my Honda once and go in side that’s not the time to fool with the champion


----------

